# George away for 4 months



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2008)

I've been given notice that I'm off to the Middle East anytime from Nov '08 to Mar '09 for 4 months.

I'm quite lucky in that the location isn't a 'hot spot' and has excellent facilities, such as an American supermarket, fast food outlets (not that I'll be eating much of that), excellent gym, Internet etc. etc.

Of course, I'll miss my family and friends but it's something that they've learnt to accept.  I'll be stripping down any tanks, as I don't want to burden my wife anymore than I have to.  Besides, most of you will know that I love a blank canvas to work on.

I'm hoping I'll have enough spare time out there to write a book, so I'm quite excited about that.  I started my PFK writing when I was in the Falklands for 4 months in 2006, so these deployments can somewhat a blessing in disguise.

I expect I'll still be active on here and be able to carry on with my regular PFK articles and blogs.  

So in essence, most of you probably won't even notice that I'm away!


----------



## Martin (10 Apr 2008)

Well George you've still got 6 months between now and November, I reckon you could still squeeze another scape or two in.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Well George you've still got 6 months between now and November, I reckon you could still squeeze another scape or two in.



Easily! lol


----------



## Themuleous (10 Apr 2008)

I guess it'll also mean lots of plants up for granbs too...?


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Apr 2008)

Which tanks need stripping down?


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2008)

What sort of book are you thinking of writing George?  Aquascaping or something else?

Keeping my eye on the Buy/swap section


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I guess it'll also mean lots of plants up for grabs too...?


Lol thats one of the first things I thought of hehe  

Nah in all seriousness, have a good a time as possible.  My flatmates brother went to Iraq and had a great time as they were based near a big city with McDonalds and he was getting paid really well.


----------



## TDI-line (10 Apr 2008)

Wow, the middle east. At least you'll be able to do some cool photography, and brush up on your American accent. 

If you need a doner tank for any prized plant specimens (aka Codename Tropica), then being the nearest member to you.....

 :mrgreen


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.  Yeah, I'm risking life and limb for Queen and country and all you cheapskates can think of is free plants!!    

I'm sure I'll enjoy myself.  It's all about positive attitude.  The guys I work with tend to be good blokes with a similar sense of humour, so it all helps.  They'll be plenty of distraction too - writing, photography, gym, food and drink etc.


----------



## Arana (10 Apr 2008)

Good luck George, even if you aren't in a hotspot and do have a few home comforts it's still a tough old job mate and i have a lot of respect for you and all our boys and girls out there doing their bit. Lets make sure we all have a meet and a few beers before you go.


----------



## Superman (10 Apr 2008)

I'm always proud of the people I know who go away and do active duty in the forces. You'll be no different George, all I can say is the best of British to you and will keep you and your family in my thoughts whilst you are away.

On of my immediate friends is in the Navy and seen how much they miss each other when he's on a 6 month tour. I'm sure that you'll make sure that all the time between now and when you go will be very special.

Anyway, that's a bit deep for this time of the night and no alcohol drunk, so I would suggest that you give us your address whilst your away and we'll keep you flooded with post/emails.


----------



## John Starkey (10 Apr 2008)

Hi George, do me a small favour before you go take a look a my journal pics,seriously mate i hope we have a meet some where before you go and have a beer together, total respect mate for you and all our guys and girls in our armed forces posted abroad,regards john. 8)


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Apr 2008)

As moaney and groany as I am all the time. lol  I have always respected our forces (even though they wouldn't let me in).  Hope you're back soon George I nee d someone to copy!!.

All the best

SC


----------



## gt568 (11 Apr 2008)

I'm guessing AU then?  You're such a war dodger  .  Be seeing you down here for PET most likely then.....


----------



## George Farmer (11 Apr 2008)

gt568 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing AU then?  You're such a war dodger  .  Be seeing you down here for PET most likely then.....



Yep and yep!


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

All the best George, Its a hard life but I'm sure you'll find space and time for another tank.   
Also, when get back you'll be able to use the excuse "i've been away for 4 months" as an excuse to have more tanks.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  Your kind words are very much appreciated.


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Apr 2008)

Good luck with it all George.  You'll be racking up the air miles!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2008)

I'm now going to Afghanistan for 4 months in about 2 weeks (very early July).  

Don't let the recent news stories worry you though (if indeed, you keep up with current affairs or care about my welfare!) lol

Should be fun!


----------



## Superman (18 Jun 2008)

Will you be scouting for LFS' out there?!

Keep safe out there


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2008)

Actually thought about you the other day when I saw the stories on the news! Hope all goes well, what will you be doing out there?


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jun 2008)

Good luck George.  Not going to Helmand then?   :?


----------



## ulster exile (19 Jun 2008)

All the best George.  We'll most definitely be thinking of you while you're away.


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> what will you be doing out there?



If he is anything like the bombheads I knew when I was in the RAF, he will be strutting around like he is Joe Calzaghe after a couple of pints of Shandy.  

All the best ,George. Hope to see you some time when you get back.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jun 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL George? Strut?? naaa surely not!


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Jun 2008)

good luck, it will be interestin to see what goes on in your tanks, you never nitoce change when your're there all the time.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jun 2008)

All the best out there mate.  Make sure you come home, UKAPS needs you!  Guess your family do too!

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  It means a lot - seriously.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2008)

I'm off tomorrow.

Take care, all.

And many thanks again for the kind PMs that some have sent.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm off tomorrow.
> Take care, all.
> And many thanks again for the kind PMs that some have sent.


Take care George wishing you all the best mate, and we will wait for your return with open arms 
Good luck with everything, you will be missed


----------



## JamesM (2 Jul 2008)

Good luck.

Will you still have net access?


----------



## Arana (2 Jul 2008)

The best of British mate, keep your head down and we will have beers when you get back


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jul 2008)

Take care mate and I agree with the above - keep your head down eh!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jul 2008)

safe journey my friend


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm off tomorrow.
> 
> Take care, all.
> 
> And many thanks again for the kind PMs that some have sent.



Oh blimey, this come round quick George.

All the best and god speed mate.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Jul 2008)

Hi George,all the best mate and i will pray for your safe return god bless,regards john


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jul 2008)

best wishes mate, good luck


----------



## zig (3 Jul 2008)

Didn't realise it was so soon, eh like today  

Keep safe George, best of luck, 4 months should fly past, keep busy.


----------



## nickyc (4 Jul 2008)

Be safe xx


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick post to let you know I'm here safe and sound.  The temp is 50+C but it's bearable and I'll get a nice tan...!

Thanks for all the nice messages, it means a lot.

I'm off to get a nice cup of coffee now and phone home.

Cheers!


----------



## Gill (5 Jul 2008)

Keep Safe George 

You Doing us Proud serving over there,


----------



## TDI-line (6 Jul 2008)

George, are you going to keep tabs on us from over there...


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> George, are you going to keep tabs on us from over there...


Yep.


----------

